# Xmas ****(56k Beware!)



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

3 nice 12-stick samplers I just got yesterday and a box of party serie p #2
2 of the samplers are for xmas gifts


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

OMG They look delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like a very Merry Christmas to someone!!!

RR


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

How sweet is that!!:dr


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow. Will you be my Santa, Daddy, or something for xmas? :dr I'll leave out some milk and cookies.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Great Pics...nice haul!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yum !

The 2006 Christmas sampler x3 !!! Great buy !!

And another box. Merry Christmas to you !!


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice samplers! 

nice camera as well, great shots.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

:dr ....What else can I say!!!! Very nice!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Pretty stuff.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> :dr ....What else can I say!!!! Very nice!


:tpd: Gonna make someone very happy with that gift, looks great.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice buy mate . I think I know where these came from . :dr


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Great looking selection of cigars.

Enjoy them all!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice.....they look yummy :dr


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Two words that should never be in the same sentence; Christmas and ****.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Nice buy mate . I think I know where these came from . :dr


I'll take Cuba for 1000, Alex!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ok now you're ready to herf!  

ATL


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!!!! Now that's what I call BOOMSTICK!!!!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice cigars! But where does that godawful sticker come from?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!! Now that's what I call BOOMSTICK!!!!!


Hilarious quote, thanks.

Those PSP2s look fabuloso.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Daaaaaym!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

KASR said:


> Daaaaaym!


:tpd: exactly!


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn-nics pics. 

That's what I call tidings of joy!:dr


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice sticks, enjoy.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I want them all and I want them RIGHT NOW!!! :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr 

Oh my God, I'm losing my mind AGAIN!!!

Johnny


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sweet! They look great---although, the grim picture sucks!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice selection and wonderful pics too!

Thanks for sharing. :dr

Doc


----------



## ge0rge (Jan 26, 2006)

Great cigars...Great pics....enjoy them...


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I hate that sticker. Damn I got a box with it on it and was very surprised. So I just buried it so I wouldn't have to look at it when I opened the coolderdor :r


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

cvm4 said:


> I hate that sticker. Damn I got a box with it on it and was very surprised. So I just buried it so I wouldn't have to look at it when I opened the coolderdor :r


Yeah, I'm not overly excited about looking at that sticker either. I'll have to dig up the post I saw a couple weeks ago on how to remove em easily/safely.

I'm surprised how decent the pics turned out being that my camera is a few years old and not even close to cutting edge when I bought it. Oh, well, just thought I'd try to share a little Christmas joy with everyone. Tis the season and all.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

fugwumpy said:


> Yeah, I'm not overly excited about looking at that sticker either. I'll have to dig up the post I saw a couple weeks ago on how to remove em easily/safely.
> 
> I'm surprised how decent the pics turned out being that my camera is a few years old and not even close to cutting edge when I bought it. Oh, well, just thought I'd try to share a little Christmas joy with everyone. Tis the season and all.


I have not done this on that exact sticker but I am pretty sure it will work. Heat it with a hair dryer and pull very gently at a angle.I have removed other stickers on cigar boxes that way and it works. My wife made purses out of the and didnt want the "health warnings" on the box. RJT


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

Are we allowed to say "hard on"?


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah baby, gimme more!


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

RJT said:


> I have not done this on that exact sticker but I am pretty sure it will work. Heat it with a hair dryer and pull very gently at a angle.I have removed other stickers on cigar boxes that way and it works. My wife made purses out of the and didnt want the "health warnings" on the box. RJT


Did it leave any residual glue on the boxes when you did it?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> I'll take Cuba for 1000, Alex!!


Ok , after they left Cuba , is what I meant . I've got a few boxes with those stickers on them . I'm gonna try the hair dryer real soon .


----------

